# Moving to Tauranga



## iamkim330

Hello there.

Sorry I originally posted this in the "general forum" and discovered there is a new zealand one! My bad!

So, I've just applied for a teaching job in Tauranga. 

I'm in my early 20s and have lived in Hong Kong, Scotland and now Dunedin.

If you are from Tauranga or is new there, would you mind leaving a message here so I know that you guys are out there?

I'd love to meet some new friends from the area!

Thanks!


----------



## jenswaters

iamkim330 said:


> Hello there.
> 
> Sorry I originally posted this in the "general forum" and discovered there is a new zealand one! My bad!
> 
> So, I've just applied for a teaching job in Tauranga.
> 
> I'm in my early 20s and have lived in Hong Kong, Scotland and now Dunedin.
> 
> If you are from Tauranga or is new there, would you mind leaving a message here so I know that you guys are out there?
> 
> I'd love to meet some new friends from the area!
> 
> Thanks!



Hi, and welcome!!

I live in Tauranga, have done for 2 and a half years now. And I'm a teacher here!! Let me know if I can be of any help at all. 

Good luck with the application

Jen


----------



## mia5

Hi both , we are hopefully moving to tauranga next year . Any advice is helpful for the big move x


----------



## iamkim330

Hi Jen,

What school are you teaching at? It's great to know another teacher there! I've actually applied for a job at [email protected], still waiting to hear back from them. Have you heard of the school?

Thanks! 




jenswaters said:


> Hi, and welcome!!
> 
> I live in Tauranga, have done for 2 and a half years now. And I'm a teacher here!! Let me know if I can be of any help at all.
> 
> Good luck with the application
> 
> Jen


----------



## iamkim330

Hey!

That's exciting news. Where will you be moving from? I'm not quite in Tauranga yet but if I'm lucky enough to move there I shall check the place out and let you know 




mia5 said:


> Hi both , we are hopefully moving to tauranga next year . Any advice is helpful for the big move x


----------



## mia5

Hiya , 
We'll be moving from UK , its a big step . We have 3 daughter so lots to sort out with school . Would be good to hear from you once you have moved to tell us how your getting on . You never know you might even end up teaching my girls . Bethlehem school is a nice school so is tauranga primary school from what we saw last year when we visited . Good luck and keep us posted on your progress 
Michelle


----------



## jenswaters

iamkim330 said:


> Hi Jen,
> 
> What school are you teaching at? It's great to know another teacher there! I've actually applied for a job at [email protected], still waiting to hear back from them. Have you heard of the school?
> 
> Thanks!


I work as a high school teacher over in Te Puke. Yeah, I have heard of the school over in Bethlehem. Like all schools here, there is so much choice and variety that you can't go far wrong 

If there's any advice you need, let me know. Fingers crossed for you...


----------



## inhamilton

Good luck gals/guys. If I was ever going to move from where I am now, Tauranga would be the place I would choose. Mt Maunganui beach is the best in NZ, I think.


----------



## mbar19

Also moving to Tauranga, solo, in the near future, visa pending, job waiting!

Mid twenties wanting a new start somewhere different, been in North of England forever and need to spread my wings.

Let us know on here where you decide to settle and how it's going, all the best


----------

